# Returning lease with different tires?



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Can anybody comment on returning a lease vehicle with different tires than what came on it? The manual says they must be serviceable tires with 4/32" remaining. 

If I have 255/40/19 and 235/45/19, will there be any problem with the lease to return it with 245/45/19?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

lilskel said:


> Can anybody comment on returning a lease vehicle with different tires than what came on it? The manual says they must be serviceable tires with 4/32" remaining.
> 
> If I have 255/40/19 and 235/45/19, will there be any problem with the lease to return it with 245/45/19?


AFAIK, the tires must be 'bmw approved sizes' ... they actually might not catch it, but I wouldn't count on it. Is there plenty of tread?

BMW publishes a 'lease return guideline'- do a google search and it will show up.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Well I have no idea what approved sizes would be, maybe that means you can't return it with monster truck tires or 12" wide tires with wheel spacers or whatever. 

I have zero, and I mean less than zero tread remaining on my OEM tires. If I got new ones then I expect there would be sufficient tread at turn in. 

I really don't think they will look at the sizes and compare that to what came on the car, they barely looked at the tread last time. I'm deciding between extending the lease 18mo and getting all new tires, or extending it about 2-6 mo and getting cheapo rear tires only.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

The basic rules for tires when returning are:

1. If the car came with run flats, it needs to be returned with run flats.
2. The tires size should be OEM (the same as the size the car came with).
3. The brand of the tire needs to be on the BMW approved OEM list (google and you will find the list).

One thing to consider. If they find that the tires need to be replaced they will do this and charge you. Something to consider if your thinking of buying a cheaper tire to try to save some money as you might be spending a lot more in the end (instead of buying the right tires prior to turn in).

Also, some have returned their cars with bald tires on purpose since the charge that BMW levies for new tires is around what you would spend anyway and it takes the headache of your hands.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Arkady said:


> The basic rules for tires when returning are:
> 
> 1. If the car came with run flats, it needs to be returned with run flats.
> 2. The tires size should be OEM (the same as the size the car came with).
> ...


Arkady is correct, but a few more points need to be noted.

1) If Your X3 is equipped with run flat tires then it must be returned with run flat tires...no if ands or buts about it. If you have a model with conventional tires then you must return with OEM spec tires.

2) They WILL check for minimum tread depth and if you are bald you will be charged.

3) The tires must be OEM spec tires. This means they must be the tires that the car comes equipped with from the factory or else you run the risk of being charged. The OEM spec tires are generally Bridgestone, Contis, Michelin, Pirelli abd Dunlop.

4) The cost for a tire that is out of spec, for whatever reason, is a flat fee of $250.00 per tire. If you have run flats I am sure it is cheaper for you to just let them bill you for the tires rather than pay the cost of putting new run flats on the car. Most BMW's will cost you more that $250.00 per wheel for OEM spec run flats. If you have an x3 with conventional tires then you will be better off replacing the bald tires with OEM spec conventional tires...just make sure the fronts and rears match. You will be charged if you mix front and rear tires with different brands or sizes.

5) If you are running on bald tires (run flats) that are not safe then the best thing to do (for safety reasons) is to buy some new cheap conventional tires and put them on the car. Spend as little as you can and take the $1000.00 hit at lease end for the lack of OEM spec tires. This way you are safe for the remainder of your lease. I have done this numerous times and have found that my total cost was similar to if I paid the OEM run flat tire prices, but I delayed a large part of the cost until after my lease went back. Never know...you might get lucky and they miss it and save you the 1000 fee.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys that was good information. I don't have runflats but that is good to know if I decide to get a 3er. I was aware that they charge $250/tire and that can be cheaper than runflats, but if I had a car with them and needed new tires I guess I would pay for them instead of buying tires then paying again $250/ea for out of spec.

What I didn't know was about the approved list, so that means it would probably be a bad idea to get Hankook or Sumitumo or Kumho or something odd on the back tires and turn it in. 

What about Goodyear? I thought there were some BMW that came with Goodyear? 

If I have to replace the tires with $300+ Pirelli's then it would be a lot easier to turn it in and pay BMW. This is a headache.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

How is it a headache? Just go to your tire place and tell them to slap on some rubber. You're out $500 one way, $700 the other. $200 gives you a headache? It's not as though that $200 is getting burnt as well - it's going to someone else who will make good use of it.

The point of having money is to make life easier - not harder.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

lilskel said:


> Thanks guys that was good information. I don't have runflats but that is good to know if I decide to get a 3er. I was aware that they charge $250/tire and that can be cheaper than runflats, but if I had a car with them and needed new tires I guess I would pay for them instead of buying tires then paying again $250/ea for out of spec.
> 
> What I didn't know was about the approved list, so that means it would probably be a bad idea to get Hankook or Sumitumo or Kumho or something odd on the back tires and turn it in.
> 
> ...


Go to Tire Rack. Sport package Pirelli's (18 inch wheel) is 194 plus shipping. It appears to me that with shipping and balance/mounting cost you will pay about 250 per wheel. If you cannot wait until lease end on the tires then it makes more sense for you to buy the tires yourself rather than go the cheap route and take the 250 per wheel hit at lease end because the tires will still be good when you turn it in.

FYI...Goodyears are BMW approved tires, but they were not used on the x3 so that won't help you out. Even if you could use the Goodyears, the Pirelli's are cheaper so that does not help you any.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks you didn't have to take the time on Tirerack. I actually have 19" staggered tires and matching sets only come in P-zeros and Yokohamas, were talking $1600 mounted. The other problem with this is that the tires are great for performance, but won't even last if I extend the lease another 18mo and I would have to get another set. The other thing that sucks is that I'm getting new tires right before turning it in, when I should have gotten a few months out of them for the money. Oh, and the $350 + shipping + install/ea. 

What I'm going to do is get (2) OEM Pirelli P-Zero's for the rear they will match the front and the fronts are fine for now, and if they aren't fine at turn in then I will pay $250/ea instead of buying for the front. 

18" next time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe i'm just lucky but I've never had a problem turning in a car with non-OEM tires. I've just made sure the speed rating and size are the same (plus run flat if necessary).


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Curious - I am in the same situation as the OP.

my '07 335 sedan came with run flat tires, but i replaced them all with non-run flat tires because i got bubbles in two of my tires, and decided to replace all my tires. I still have 2 of my original run flat tires in my garage, in storage. 

I am now about 3 months away from lease-end, and I still have the four non run-flat tires on the car. Would I be better off putting 2 run-flat tires on my car, and leaving the remaining 2 non-run flat tires on the car? So a 2 + 2 combo? 

If I do that, do you think I would be charged $250/tire for only two tires, that is, the two tires that are non-run flat tires?

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Also curious to know if 2 tires are bald or as Fzara2000 2 are non run flat, if they will only charge for two $250 tires or if they will say they need 4 new ones so they all match and have even tread remaining?

Now I'm thinking about just turning in the car with the two rear bald but the fronts have 7/32" remaining.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Fzara2000 said:


> Curious - I am in the same situation as the OP.
> 
> my '07 335 sedan came with run flat tires, but i replaced them all with non-run flat tires because i got bubbles in two of my tires, and decided to replace all my tires. I still have 2 of my original run flat tires in my garage, in storage.
> 
> ...


They will check the tires to see if they are runflats. They also need to be BMW approved tires which have a star symbol on the side wall. You will see this on the tires in your garage.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Fzara2000 said:


> Curious - I am in the same situation as the OP.
> 
> my '07 335 sedan came with run flat tires, but i replaced them all with non-run flat tires because i got bubbles in two of my tires, and decided to replace all my tires. I still have 2 of my original run flat tires in my garage, in storage.
> 
> ...


To answer your question, you can schedule a 'pre-return' inspection and see what they say. If they demand 4 new tires, just slap on the two from the garage and let them ding you for the remaining $500 (250x2). Too bad you didn't save the ones with bubbles..... 

A


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

lilskel said:


> I really don't think they will look at the sizes and compare that to what came on the car, they barely looked at the tread last time. *I'm deciding between extending the lease 18mo and getting all new tires, or extending it about 2-6 mo *and getting cheapo rear tires only.


Do yourself a huge favor and quantify the cost of "extending your lease" before you jump to any conclusions.

From the gist of your posts I assume you are leasing with BMWFS. Unless they have completely rewritten the rules, extending the lease is going to be either impossible or hugely un-economical.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

quackbury said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and quantify the cost of "extending your lease" before you jump to any conclusions.
> 
> From the gist of your posts I assume you are leasing with BMWFS. Unless they have completely rewritten the rules, extending the lease is going to be either impossible or hugely un-economical.


It's $3 less a month for the special X3 re-lease, so it is tempting. I just decided putting mismatched or low end tires on will probably get caught at turn in and end up being charged $250/ea anyway, so right now I'm thinking of turning it in soon with bald tires, paying the fees and going to Germany..for awhile. No tires, no car payments. I figure that re-leasing the X3 is living a boring life and it will not only need tires now, but if it definitely needs OEM sized tires I will have to buy two sets before 18mo again.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

lilskel said:


> It's $3 less a month for the special X3 re-lease, so it is tempting.


Wow. They DID rewrite the rules, at least for X3's. Out of curiousity, would you have gotten more miles if you extended? Or would you be hit with excess wear and tear charges if you went over the cumulative mileage in your original contract?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

quackbury said:


> Wow. They DID rewrite the rules, at least for X3's. Out of curiousity, would you have gotten more miles if you extended? Or would you be hit with excess wear and tear charges if you went over the cumulative mileage in your original contract?


Yes, it's a whole new application and contract with extended miles. What I don't like about it, even though I wouldn't buy it out of warranty and with a new generation coming out, is that they made the payment with a small reduction in residual and a huge MF, so really if I want to pay interest I want to pay it on a new car not a 3yr old car.


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

ard said:


> To answer your question, you can schedule a 'pre-return' inspection and see what they say. If they demand 4 new tires, just slap on the two from the garage and let them ding you for the remaining $500 (250x2). Too bad you didn't save the ones with bubbles.....
> 
> A


Haha the tire shop refused to give me back the two tired that had bubbles in them. NJ roads are rough.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Fzara2000 said:


> Haha the tire shop refused to give me back the two tired that had bubbles in them. NJ roads are rough.


Haha... Tires are rough all over..... SF, ND, IL, etc, etc... everyone thinks their roads are the worst.

Then I assume you had a warranty claim?

The are REQUIRED to give you back any parts, period, end of story. the ONLY exception in the USA is when there is a warranty claim.

Also, keep in mind that _THEY_ may have been turning them in for warranty, even though they told you 'no warranty'....

But no automotive repair shop can refuse to return any part you have paid to replace. They can refuse to _mount_ it, but not refuse to give you the tire.


----------

